# dust collector upgrade



## laldog (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a couple of Delta 1 HP dust collectors Delta 50-840 - 50-775) that still have the factory supplied bags.

I would like to increase their effectiveness (suckiness) by 1 of 3 options:

1. Upgrading to cartridge filter 
2. Upgrading to a better bag
3. Adding a cyclone.

Which of the 3 would provide the best increase in suckiness and bang for the buck?

Any other tips would be very welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Dust collectors also push air through the bag/filter, so the easier it is for that the better the suckiness. So a Wynn cartridge filter will improve that.
Then a cyclone. Thein or barrel separator will reduced the fines that go into the filter and clog it up.
The bag is an unecessary step unless you are on a minimal budget. JMO. 

Search Wynn Filters, and Thein separator, Rockler makes a couple of barrel lid fittings that some have good luck with.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Dust collectors also push air through the bag/filter, so the easier it is for that the better the suckiness. So a Wynn cartridge filter will improve that.
> Then a cyclone. Thein or barrel separator will reduced the fines that go into the filter and clog it up.
> The bag is an unecessary step unless you are on a minimal budget. JMO.
> 
> Search Wynn Filters, and Thein separator, Rockler makes a couple of barrel lid fittings that some have good luck with.


I partially agree with Bill

Of the 3 the only one that will improve the Suckiness as you put it is the Wynn Canister or similar filter. A new bag filter may filter better but unless it's like a giant size bag there is no added filter area to allow more air flow.

The Thien separator and cyclone will decrease dust getting to the filter which will help prevent loss of suction but will not increase the suckiness. In fact they have a potential to slow the air in some cases. I barrel lid separator allows allot of turbulence in the barrel because the spinning air movement is not controlled and does slow the air speed reducing suckiness. It will reduce allot of chips from reaching the filter.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

im not certain of this but I have herd that to effectivly use a cyclone filter, you need atleast a 2 horse motor or it can slow down the CFM


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The potential is there but minimal. Actually on the larger 3hp and above you have to make sure the cyclonic action matches the direction of the blower otherwise it could effectively slow the air. Smaller units for whatever reason don't have this problem.


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

We all can take steps to improve our dust collection systems, not only for cleanliness, but for our health and efficiency too. With a combination of the proper ducting diameter, a big enough motor and vacuum capacity, the cyclonic collection/separation, and proper fine particle filtering, your place can be clean enough to present to customers at any time.


----------

